
The Statistical Consequences of Fat Tails [Nassim Nicholas Taleb] [pdf] - blopeur
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq2lhmoo9v686ap/Technical%20Incerto%20Vol%201.pdf
======
blopeur
Vol 2 : Convexity, Risk, and Fragility ->
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hslpj8xcqtszmvv/Technical%20Incert...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hslpj8xcqtszmvv/Technical%20Incerto%20Vol%202.pdf)

